# Are these conditions right for an Oscar?



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I went to a friends house and I saw that they had an oscar in about a 29 gallon tank. It was huge. There was no heater, no light. There was just some rocks on the bottem and thats about it. I asked her if she changed the water ever, she said no. I guess she just fills it up when the water evaporates.

She also said she doesnt put declorinator in the water. The window was open and it's -18 outside. 

How has this oscar survived so long?


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Knight~Ryder said:


> I went to a friends house and I saw that they had an oscar in about a 29 gallon tank. It was huge. There was no heater, no light. There was just some rocks on the bottem and thats about it. I asked her if she changed the water ever, she said no. I guess she just fills it up when the water evaporates.
> 
> She also said she doesnt put declorinator in the water. The window was open and it's -18 outside.
> 
> How has this oscar survived so long?


This is the perfect example of what works for some doesn't work for others! I love it! 

To answer your question, she has gotten lucky, but if the fish is active, healthy, and eating, who cares right? Just because it is something we wouldn't suggest it doesn't make it wrong, just different. I love stories like this!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

tbs_dave said:


> this is the perfect example of what works for some doesn't work for others! I love it!
> 
> To answer your question, she has gotten lucky, but if the fish is active, healthy, and eating, who cares right? Just because it is something we wouldn't suggest it doesn't make it wrong, just different. I love stories like this!


+1


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dave: you assume the fish is fine, but you don't know that. Just like you can't assume the fish is suffering. It could drop dead of hole-in-the-head tomorrow or live for 15 years. You won't get me to recommend a 29 for an Oscar just because one person is apparently getting away with it. 

Fish don't need lights, those are for us, most natural water is quite shady. How warm was the room? Without a heater, water will be room temp., not outside temp.

KR: I don't suggest you tell her she is "doing it wrong". You might save a fish, but lose a friend.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would just "suggest" getting a heater and doing a water change once a week because the fish would be healthier... and happier... Also suggest getting something for the fish to hide in as well... tell them to "have fun with it" a bare tank is a bore


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

ummmmm
lets say my uncle drinks a 12 pack a day (at least), smokes 2 packs a day, and eats tons of red meat, bacon, fries, etc.
Oh, and refuses to go to the doctor for checkups.
He's going to be "healthy" right up until he has a heart attack.

Ignoring good practices and surviving because your lucky is never something to be held out to others as an example.



> oscar in about a 29 gallon tank. It was huge. There was no heater, no light. There was just some rocks on the bottem and thats about it. I asked her if she changed the water ever, she said no.


Huge oscar
29g tank
no heater
no filter
no water changes

So we've got a tropical animal just living in its own waste (at room temperature) - what science says that that's ok ? Not the biology that I learned, nor the aquaculture.

If the local humane society saw that they'd impound the animal. In fact, they could also press charges.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree with Red and emc7. I don't get how people can kick up a fuss over keeping another pet in suboptimal conditions (for example, a dog in a 2x2 pen) and then just brush off blatant animal abuse like this as it's just "another way to do things."

In my opinion, it's like saying "Well, sure, I could keep a horse in a filthy shack and never let it go outside. That's just my way of doing it, and hey, if it doesn't drop dead, it must be just fine." It's the same thing.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

more then likely is suffering from some form of stunting and its organs are all messed up too. Prolly a waste of time to try and correct it. I would just recommend a site like www.oscar.com that has all types of info on this very thing. Maybe if they read it themselves they will see but like most they prolly wont even bother. 

This is the difference between fish keeping and fish hobbyists


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Dave: you assume the fish is fine, but you don't know that. Just like you can't assume the fish is suffering. It could drop dead of hole-in-the-head tomorrow or live for 15 years. You won't get me to recommend a 29 for an Oscar just because one person is apparently getting away with it.
> 
> Fish don't need lights, those are for us, most natural water is quite shady. How warm was the room? Without a heater, water will be room temp., not outside temp.
> 
> KR: I don't suggest you tell her she is "doing it wrong". You might save a fish, but lose a friend.


Does my post say I'm recommending anyone do this? No it does not. And yes I did assume the fish is doing fine based on the question "How has this oscar survived so long?" 

I do agree w/ you on KR not telling her she is doing it wrong.


----------

